# Duck Summer Sausage



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

This was my first atempt at making summer sausage. I used the ducks I harvested over the past few weeks. Mixed pork with the duck for a 50/50 blend and I used the High Mountain mix & it worked well. 15 pounds total. It is darn yummy!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks great.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, how did it turn out?

.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

wyogoob said:


> Well, how did it turn out?
> 
> .


It is great goob! Everyone who has tried it loves it!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BigMac said:


> It is great goob! Everyone who has tried it loves it!


Way2go!

50-50 pork to duck is great and High Mountain has some great spice kits.

Duck sausage is not easy to make. If you don't add enough fat, or pork, it can be crumbly, and ...well...uh...taste like duck. 

.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

wyogoob said:


> Way2go!
> 
> 50-50 pork to duck is great and High Mountain has some great spice kits.
> 
> ...


The second batch I did I tried a 60/40 ratio as I did not have enough pork on hand & it tasted no different to me. I love it & don't know if I will jerkey ever again this is just to goog!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

You should try making duck confit some time. Just about any duck tastes delicious when cured and slow cooked in fat!


----------

